# V8 emblems..bad idea?



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought about putting those v8 emblems that are going around on my 750 but then i dont want it making my car look cheesy i mean afterall it is a very expensive car...anyone seen any pics of 7s with them on there...or do ya just think flat out its a bad idea...










Chrome Letters; Sized in 3.25" x 1.75" (8.5cm x 4.5cm). 
Each chrome letter comes with 3M adhesive on the back.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

I have seen a few 750Li's with the V12 from the 760 on them, makes me laugh. 

Why would you need to advertise a V8? I think they would look tacky. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

thats a negative kato


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah your probably right i second guessed it myself


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbdwn: It looks tacky if you ask me. If you had a 760 with the V-12 i'd put the V12 logo behind the rear doors like on the MBenz S600.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah probably would im not gonna do it


----------



## Bukwild (Feb 13, 2006)

it looks good when you mount it to the engine and its seen when you open the hood


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> :thumbdwn: It looks tacky if you ask me. If you had a 760 with the V-12 i'd put the V12 logo behind the rear doors like on the MBenz S600.


So you would add another one?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh, now remembering that the 760 has that emblem on the side, no I would not, but on an older 750 v12 I would since it has no V12 on it.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

Put a 1 in between the V and the 8, to make it read V18.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

*V12!*



BmW745On19's said:


> Oh, now remembering that the 760 has that emblem on the side, no I would not, but on an older 750 v12 I would since it has no V12 on it.


Thats not true. . .


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats not an OEM logo. The old 750's never had that on there.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Thats not an OEM logo. The old 750's never had that on there.


Maybe the 750 US models never had them... but when I bought my 750 new it had them.... and so did my friends as well... so i dunno what you talking about :dunno:


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

I would say no simply because there is nothing special about a 8cylinder in a car of this caliber, wheras the 12cylinder is something special. 

Just my 02 (i have a "un-special" V8 myself lol)


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

bimmer7 said:


> Thats not true. . .


That looks a lot like a Mercedes Benz V12 Badge on That BMW.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think BMW put those on here in the States. Are you using your crack pipe again bimmer7 because I think you hillucinating things.


----------



## SMG-6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Yeah, I don't think BMW put those on here in the States. Are you using your crack pipe again bimmer7 because I think you hillucinating things.


Well there are somtimes slight differences between the US and Canadian models... like for instance what we are arguing about the V-12 emblems :eeps: but .....
How about the fact that in the US you poor E65 owners dont even have steptronic on your cars!!!!
so whoz smoking on crack now buddy :rofl:


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

:flipoff:


D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> I would say no simply because there is nothing special about a 8cylinder in a car of this caliber, wheras the 12cylinder is something special.
> 
> Just my 02 (i have a "un-special" V8 myself lol)


well my engine is still better than yours :flipoff: haha...just kidding


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

kato23 said:


> :flipoff:
> 
> well my engine is still better than yours :flipoff: haha...just kidding


Beat this one.


----------

